# New BA pics



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Found these surfing the net. I'm liking the right handed power fist.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

If you took these from WD, then they are not pics of the new BA models.


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

Regardless, I think that sarg is balls-ugly.


----------



## Commander_Culln (Jul 6, 2009)

Damn, why can't Wolves have an equivalent of sterngaurd.  The squad toward the pack looks new!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> If you took these from WD, then they are not pics of the new BA models.


I'm not entirely sure of their origin, I found them on Warseer. Out of curiosity, what makes you say they're not new? I'm not saying your wrong, but there are bits I can't recognize that aren't already available in any kits, like the right handed power fist on the sgt.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Those should be new pics because the short military wall on the right of the pictures look to be from the planetstrike boxes.


----------



## raverboi (Jan 15, 2009)

these miniatures are NEW
that captains torso, legs and fist ive never seen before
plus half of the men have blood angels symbols on their shoulders and heads
and that baal preds front window is definantley new
i dare say this is the new plastic baal pred
and the conversion kit (that back squad of tacticals is beautiful)

these cant be old, as they have the aegis defense lines in the same picture, which are what? 3 months old?


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

tu_shan82 said:


> I'm not entirely sure of their origin, I found them on Warseer. Out of curiosity, what makes you say they're not new? I'm not saying your wrong, but there are bits I can't recognize that aren't already available in any kits, like the right handed power fist on the sgt.


On reflection, I don't think that they are the pictures that were in WD.

Recently there was a WD article with some BA pics, and some people had mistaken them for pics of new models (when they aren't).

I think that some of these models are the new ones; in particular, I can spot that the assault cannon mount on the Baal predator is new, the parts you pointed out, some helmets and torsos... etc...

I am going to be honest; if GW don't release a new Dante, Tycho, or Mephiston model, then they are a bunch of total douchebags. The current models look like a can of smashed sphincters. Putting them next to new models will make them look even worse. They don't even look in proportion.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Some really good stuff there!

Awesome find, thanks for sharing


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

There is something about the figures, it could just be a lot of GS. But the BAAL have another position of the TLAC, a different visionport/front and the sponson mount is not the usual one. It's more like LR-style , i think. So it could easily be the new BAAL-kit . New vehicle , so why not new figures ? 
But again, it could just be wish-thinking on my part. April is too far away.:headbutt:


----------



## Haraldrr (Jan 29, 2008)

Apart from a few helmets and the sgt, the regular marines look quite bland, i was under the impression they were bringing out full BA squads that are as detailed as the new SW.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

*Drool*

I'm so glad my birthday is in April


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Brother Wulox said:


> Apart from a few helmets and the sgt, the regular marines look quite bland, i was under the impression they were bringing out full BA squads that are as detailed as the new SW.


Wait untill there are some pics of the Exalted...


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

Has anyone noticed the dark angels-looking symbol on the front of the baal predator...? It could be a new BA symbol but I have something almost like that from the ravenwing box set (the one with all the bikes and speeders). 

Also one tactical squad stands out with more detailed armour, while the others are just normal tactical marines, and the colour schemes are slightly different, the regular tactical squad has the old colour scheme that is more of a brighter red, while the newer looking squad has a more darker tone yet more orange highlights.

Not sure whether I think the new-looking models are new or conversions. And is there any way you can find the warseer post with the pictures on? Would be nice to read information that came with the pictures (if there were any):laugh:

Good find anywayk:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

please bear in mind GW never show the whole story in WD, remember the 2 wolf figures a few months back, they didnt really do the wolf sprue any justice.
I can confirm though that those photos do contain new models. 

im mainly preying they have fixed the sponsons on the predator so they have a top and a bottom because they snapp to easy at the moment.


----------



## Captain Lachesis (Jan 18, 2010)

So, obviously Tycho is not re sculpted. not any reason for him to be re sculpted anyways. 
I wonder how will the new minis be appealing to players with 50 something tactical marines, tons of assault marines and Baal predators (like me) i guess we will be just needing only the total new models (the exalted ones and the lander).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

all i have to say is, its about time we got a right handed powerfist! I've needed one for quite some time.

CP


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> I am going to be honest; if GW don't release a new Dante, Tycho, or Mephiston model, then they are a bunch of total douchebags. The current models look like a can of smashed sphincters. Putting them next to new models will make them look even worse. They don't even look in proportion.


My friendly neighbourhood GW staff member told me they will be doing 2 resculpts of Dante, one of which he is succumbing to the black rage no less!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> im mainly preying ... the predator ...


Pun? :biggrin:

I swear the way powerfists came about was when someone from GW way back stuck a 50mm fist on their guy, thought it looked awesome and they had to conceive of some way to explain it.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Agreed, that sarg is fuck-ugly.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Commissar Ploss said:


> all i have to say is, its about time we got a right handed powerfist! I've needed one for quite some time.
> 
> CP


i could have sold you one months ago, the space marine assault squad power fist is right handed


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> i could have sold you one months ago, the space marine assault squad power fist is right handed


Yeah but that one is pointing at the enemy he's about to charge, where as for the left hand side we have one pointing, several raised up in the air like his about to bring it down on someone's head and finally one with fingers half closed like he's about to clench his fist. So basically this new fist adds variety to those we already have.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Has anyone caught a glimpse of the Storm Harbinger? I just want to see the skimmer tank that I have to buy like 6 of.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

this fist is closed no? thats what it looked like to me. I've been looking for a closed one, but there hasn't been one yet.

CP


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah this one is closed, where as the other one is open with one finger pointing in the direction the model is charging.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah, thats why i'm so excited. This new one seems generic, i can use it on multiple models.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

There's a new cover pic on WD that's probably going to be the new BA codex cover....watch out guys....










http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/S4Kh9GyBYoI/AAAAAAAAHRA/RLBoXdl25yE/s1600-h/bloodangels-wd-cover.jpg

Yikes....what's with the terrible codex covers lately? Tyranids weren't as bad but stil sub-par, the SW and SM codices were alright, and the IG one I think is about as crappy as this one. Personally I think only the Ork codex was really good.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I doubt thats the new cover. Are there any pictures of the Exalted yet?, those guys sound awesome.


----------



## Sanguine Rain (Feb 12, 2010)

Seeing as how awesome Mephiston in the (leaked) codex is, i pray they remake his model, let alone it's age.:ireful2:


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

is indeed said to be the BA cover on BOLS.


I do agree with you Grimskul, it would be nice to see some really good looking covers again...


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

MaidenManiac said:


> is indeed said to be the BA cover on BOLS.
> 
> 
> I do agree with you Grimskul, it would be nice to see some really good looking covers again...


wow, i think i just threw up in my mouth a little bit...


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

They are new-New shoulder pads, that model....spite being ugly, the Ball Pred is definately different.

One thing that gets me is the design piece on the Baal-very Dark Angel :/


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

While I think the proportions on that cover look ridiculous, it definitely has a sort of "retro" look that I really dig.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

if those pics are any indication of what we have to look forward too, im changing my army to a successor so i dont have to use them.


----------



## liforrevenge (Oct 6, 2009)

BrotherYorei said:


> if those pics are any indication of what we have to look forward too, im changing my army to a successor so i dont have to use them.


Who says you have to use the new models?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

That can not be the Codex cover ... PLEASE NOOOOOOOO. It is hideous.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

There's only one thing I am happy of

I'm making Flesh Tearers................Now I have to pray if any Flesh Tearer model is made they don't suffer to much as the BA

Kinda of torment for the BA :/ First they're in WD now given not much of a re-mold


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

wow, butt ugly powerfist guy, butt ugly codex, blood angels sure are getting allot of effort put into them, so we can expect A: to keep the butt ugly character models, or B: expect butt ugly resculpts


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

man i hope that isnt the codex cover! does indeed look like shit


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I don't mind that picture actually, it reminds me of the Wargear book from Second Edition and Codex: Angels of Death. The sky and ground seem a little too light though.

The other BA thread has sunk off the front page, so I'll mention it here. Apparantly the Flying Predator thing has an 18" Heavy 8 Twin Linked Pinning Rending Assault Cannon. Yikes much?


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Meh... that cover is no uglier than the nilla marines' cover.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah but at least the vanilla codex is so piss poorly made the front cover will fall off after 5 minutes, meaning you no longer have to look at it


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah but at least the vanilla codex is so piss poorly made the front cover will fall off after 5 minutes, meaning you no longer have to look at it



That's funny shit Stella, that's going in my sig. Lol.


----------



## BrotherYorei (May 9, 2009)

liforrevenge said:


> Who says you have to use the new models?


i play in RTTs quite often so according to their rules, if there is a model for a unit you must use that model unless you are playing a successor with counts as models.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

I think that people are being overly harsh on the new models.

This is a handfull of figures. It hardly represents the entirety of the new release.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> I think that people are being overly harsh on the new models.
> 
> This is a handfull of figures. It hardly represents the entirety of the new release.


that probably is the entirety of the new release.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> yeah but at least the vanilla codex is so piss poorly made the front cover will fall off after 5 minutes, meaning you no longer have to look at it


To true. Most codex`s I own have fallen to pieces, or the plastic covering peels away, provocking a poor cellotape job.

*ALL* of the new art will suck, the new trend proves that. AND now that GW are pumping out armies quicker, lesser kits and craper codicies are released.... Thank God im only bothered about Black Library nowadays... and have discovered the alternate joys of Roleplaying/Cosplaying ><


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I was really hoping they would change the boring new all red with black eagles color scheme back to the red with black shoulder pad trim, right knee, and yellow eagles of 2nd edition.

2nd ed blood angels looked so much cooler.

Fucking stupid blood ravens stole our original scheme. I almost punched someone when I set down some of my (few) painted minis and the guy said "You painted your shoulderpads the wrong color for blood ravens."


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> that probably is the entirety of the new release.


Exalted squad

Sanguinor

Astorath

Seth

Storm Harbinger

That's more models than the variety shown in all three pics.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't like thePowerfist guys legs (above the shins)-they're too thin, insanely thin


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found this on BOLS.com. Here is a list of everything on the new Blood Angels Sprue. I'm not shure if this has been posted yet.
View attachment 5506


5x Bolt Pistols
4x Chainswords
1x 2-handed Chainsword
5x Bolter arm sets
2x Hand Flamers 
2x Melta Pistols 
2x Plasma Pistols
1x Power Sword
1x Thunderhammer
1x Powerfist
5x Jump Packs
5x Backpacks (one with what looks like a iron halo)
5x Legs (running, 2 with tabbard/loincloths)
5x Torso front/ backs
8x Heads (hard to make out but looks like 5 helmeted 3 bare)
18x Shoulder pads
1x combat knife
1x pair small wings (possibly for Jump Pack or officer shoulderpad) 

Dame they got alot of nice stuff on that sprue.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Needs more power swords :X


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Real Sanguinius said:


> Exalted squad
> 
> Sanguinor
> 
> ...


ignore him, hes just trying to wind you up


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I gotta say that sergeant model's legs look ridiculous whatever sculptor made them should be fired. 

As for the cover of the WD (inevitablly being the cover of the Codex) isn't bad except for the main leader guy in the center. If your knee is three times the size of your head than you may have a problem. Gawd awful.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> ignore him, hes just trying to wind you up


actually no it was sarcasm based off the fact that most new codex's barely get any releases for there more fun units, or just never get a release at all.


VanitusMalus said:


> I gotta say that sergeant model's legs look ridiculous whatever sculptor made them should be fired.


I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same person who did captain Cortez, a man more manly than Tycho, hampered by skinny sculpt syndrome, and of course just being forgotten.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Stella do you remember the first Emperor's Champ model. From the front it looked awesome, from the side it looked damn near paper thin.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

VanitusMalus said:


> Stella do you remember the first Emperor's Champ model. From the front it looked awesome, from the side it looked damn near paper thin.


if you mean the anniversary one holding the sword forward in both hands then yes I remember him, converted one to dark angels, and have 1 more to paint up, and yes although skinny at the sides, at least its not as bad as that blood angel and has the excuse of being fairly old now, unlike cortez and this lot.

for the blood angels I think its emphasized more due to the massive ugly face.

although I am getting a bit peeved to the fact that I despise blood angels in every way possible, but really want to do bronze armoured marines using there codex (maybe avoid using that head and body though if I can).


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> for the blood angels I think its emphasized more due to the massive ugly face


that is quite possible! :laugh:

CP


----------



## smfanboy (Apr 1, 2009)

Stella Cadente said:


> for the blood angels I think its emphasized more due to the massive ugly face.


the Irony I love it! it tastes like blood!


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Stella Cadente said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was the same person who did captain Cortez, a man more manly than Tycho, hampered by skinny sculpt syndrome, and of course just being forgotten.


Although ugly, I don't think Captain Flamenco...Er I mean Cortez is the ugliest 40k miniature that Citadel have ever produced. In my opinion that honor goes to Lemartes, of all the BAs characters that need a re sculpt, this guy needs it the most. I don't know who sculpted him in the first place, but it wouldn't surprise me if it some student on work experience.


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

As far as I remember, it was McVey that " did " the sculpting of Lemartes."sigh"


----------



## Sanguinary Dan (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup, Mike McVey "did" Lemartes. Just before he went to Grenadier (I think?) so I've always called it his parting joke. No professional could have done something so ugly for any other reason.


----------



## BHound1981 (Feb 25, 2010)

*New Special Character*


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Hahaha Awesome


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

See, the trick is that they want to make the DE codex and models as ugly as possible and they've decided to make all of the releases leading up to the eventual DE release their practice regime.

I'm torn between hoping the overall trend reverses in time to say the Craftworld Eldar line's models, hoping the current codex trend results in a codex as stupidly glorious as the other new codii (I mean, everyone and their uncle is getting skimmer transports and jetbikes now), and expecting we'll get Phil'ed again. You know, a FOC that puts all of the CC options with grenades into the same slot as the antitank infantry, a heavy support slot that you'll wish you could take 4 of... but can't, a nearly useless fast attack slot, they'll probably take EJB out of troops (the one thing they got solid) and anything that even remotely worked (say, scatterlasers and Firedragons. Probably fire prisms too) being nerfed because they were used as some of the only solid options... and units that are supposed to be able to do something still not being particularly good (ie, Shining spears will still won't have pistols, B and D lances still won't be ap1 or anything else that would put them on par with lascannons or better than EML before ave 13), etc. And no actual accounting for craftworld to craftworld differences. They'll likely just tell us that we have a list that can "reflect any craftworld that we want. But I'm just a whiny Eldar player, I certainly realize that some folks have it worse.

Additionally: I'm reading the Standard Bearer in the new WD they say that they put "new stuff" on hold to support "older lines". So... that's their excuse for releasing 50 billion new smurf and other SM things, remaking the bassie kit with less parts, remaking a billion perfectly viable models and remaking models that are already in plastics when a) there are tons of old models (some that are mostly metal and b) all of them need an overhaul. And lets not forgot the hopeless outdated models. I mean, a codex that has no true transport that depends on glances to take down vehicles? Gee, that sounds almost like a codex "obsoleted" (well, heavily dated) by the switchover to mech everything and glances becoming worth next to nothing. And I don't even play teh crons.

All nerdrage aside (and a solid amount of that is just work-related stress venting out in a nonstandard manner), I realize that GW had to work hard to rally profitability, but reading an editorial about the importance of supporting older lines when they're replacing recently made plastics is moronic. I mean, I at least have attractive jetbikes whose riders are relatively easy to convert over using an attractive set of troops models (that shouldn't have been made before other troops choices got a plastic selection). Non SM and Guard armies feel criminally undersupported.


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

> See, the trick is that they want to make the DE codex and models as ugly as possible and they've decided to make all of the releases leading up to the eventual DE release their practice regime.


So true, thats what ive started thinking after seeing some of the heads on the SW sprue. I still dont think they will ever get to updating the DE.



> 5x Bolt Pistols
> 4x Chainswords
> 1x 2-handed Chainsword
> 5x Bolter arm sets
> ...


Thanks for finding that Judas, too bad there arent any lightning claws


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

If they had Dracula on a bat, I might actually want to play a SM chapter.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

BHound1981 said:


>


I like your thinking mate.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

*40K RUMORS: Blood Angels Sighting?*

I just found this on BOLS.

As we move within about a month from the Blood Angels Release, the first folks claiming to have seen the codex have arrived. Take a look at these and make up your own mind:


Just spoke to a staffer who has seen the new book, few interesting things got said:
• the Baal pred can take a flamestorm cannon turret
• the death company is a unique unit, but you can have a 30man squad
• lemartes is a character upgrade for the death company instead of an hq choice
• the lander does not exist, or he completely missed it when looking at the dex. I'm tipping the former.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like the leaked codex could be a fake then. What sort of prick goes to the trouble of writing a bazillion page long fake codex just to trick people? Lol. Someone obviously needs to get a life.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

tu_shan82 said:


> Looks like the leaked codex could be a fake then. What sort of prick goes to the trouble of writing a bazillion page long fake codex just to trick people? Lol. Someone obviously needs to get a life.


who says anyone wrote it to trick people?, it could of been a fan creation that was just passed around the net without anyone realizing it was just a fandex, heck its not like similar hasn't happened.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

To be fair, it's for the best if the lander isn't there. I wear pointy hats, so I'm of course biased, but skimmer transports should not be the norm. The storm is a really cool idea, but it does feel like the space manz infringing on other design spaces. Having them get a ton of attention and love while they get things that used to make other armies unique... 

I mean, I know DE is in the works, but seeing skimmer transports abound, and armies who already have plenty of fairly new models get new stuff while DE still has, say, those awefull warp-beasts and is still using their 3.0 'dex...


----------



## fett14622 (Apr 29, 2008)

I guess we will know for sure when the real dex comes out


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

I gotta be honest I'm glad the curbed the skimmer transport thing for BA. I mean personally and yeah I play IG a skimmer for IG is a bit much. I was of thought what after skimmers all of a sudden everyone is going to get 14 all AV tanks, then everyone is going to get a CC monster unit, and on and on and on.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Probably rather late into this whole charrade. But the following image is definitely relatively new, cause its got planetstrike terrain in it. Although, since this has 70 odd replies, this post might be outdated :laugh:.


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I for one hope that didn't nix the Harbinger. I was really looking forward to building one.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I never had much faith in the harbinger, its sounds pathetic


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

sounds about right.


----------

